# Contador Display 7 segmentos



## sort02 (Dic 5, 2007)

Que tal bueno soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y pues en la escuela tenogo que entregar un proyecto algo complejo o almenos eso creo espero me puedan ayudar 

tengo que hacer un contador del 0 al 9 con un display de 7 segmentos catodo comun y un dipswith resistencias, etc . 
lo tengo que hacer en un protoboard y este proyecto tiene que hacer lo siguiente

al momento de que con el dipswith le ponga 0 se tiene que mostrar 0 en el display y asi sucesivamente al ponerle 1 le tiene q aparecer 1 le pongo 5 aparece 5 y asi hasta el 9 .

alguien me puede ayudar con el diagrama y el materia es importante y es que nadie de mi salon sabe como hacerlo gracias


----------



## dp85 (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola,

haber, repitamos quieres un contador o un simple indicador, si es contador debes usar obviamente un contador, un oscilador un decodificador y el display.... o tienes 9 switchs en un dipswitch y si activas el uno sale el uno, si activas el dos sale el dos, y asi sucesivamente


----------



## dp85 (Dic 5, 2007)

si es un indicador....
S1    S2    S3     S4
1       0       1      0       

Eso es 5 si quieres trabajar con binario, lo conectas a las entradas de un deco de 7 segmentos, el deco a tu display y listo


----------



## sort02 (Dic 5, 2007)

asi es lo que pasa es que no tengo idea de como hacerlo ni de que material comprar, y eso es lo que quiero que haga que cuando le de en el dipswith el 2 me marque 2 en el display y ais sucesvamente segun checando mis notas es un codificador de hecho nos enseño codigos ponderados  8421 2421 642-3 pero creo q eso no es o si ?
bueno si alguien tiene algo que me pueda ayudar muchas gracias y muchas gracias dp85


----------



## mabauti (Dic 5, 2007)

lo que al parecer quieres es un indicador, necesitaras un 74ls47 . Descargate la hoja de datos, ahi viene como conectarlo ; suerte


----------



## sort02 (Dic 5, 2007)

gracias mabauti pero no sera mucha molestia no se si tienes el mapa y el diagrama del circuito para poder hacerlo es q no se usar muy bien el proto 
gracias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 5, 2007)

no tiene mucho chiste , checa este tutorial:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 7, 2007)

checa esto, si te puede servir.


----------



## hector02 (Dic 7, 2007)

Que tal oye eddy me intereso tu imagen pero tengo una pregunta que valores son los de las resistencias si es que los tienes porque no se ven, y es un convertidor q numero es ? gracias


----------



## clocko (Dic 9, 2007)

pues hector02 en el mismo dibujo dice que es un 74LS48, el cual es un decodificador bcd a 7 sementos y no te compliques tanto la vida las resistencias las puedes omitir y conectarlo directamente. solo recuerda que el display a utilizar debe de ser de catodo comun. la hoja de datos la puedes descargar de datasheetcatalog.com para que veas la configuracion del circuito integrado.


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 10, 2007)

es el 7478 para display de katodo comun y no lleva resistencias por se de katodo, las resistencias solo lo lleva el de anodo cumun.


----------



## magito (Mar 30, 2009)

hola...tengo un proble

tengo un montaje con disply doble de catodo y con compuertaspara mostrar las letras a b c d e f g, y mi disply no prende....alguien puede decirme aparte de conectarle el catodo a tierra con q mas debo alimentar el display. gracias.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 30, 2009)

hola debes de alimentarlo con 5 volts. puedes poner tu diagrama para ver en que estas mal, y asi poder ayudarte mas.o que es lo que deseas realizar saludos.


----------



## magito (Mar 31, 2009)

ve gordo es q mi moontaje es con compuesrtas y pues ya loas comprobe y esta todo bien..mi duda es: yo cada pin lo puse en una resistencia 330 y a la compuerta que corresponde. mi segmento E debe estar en 1 siempre entonces lo lleve a vcc. y el catodo comun a tierra. y no me prende.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 31, 2009)

quiza este dañado;  siempre hay que utilizar una resistencia como limitadora de corriente.

recheca las conexiones y pruebalos manualmente usando una resistencia de 1kohm, generalmente las conexiones son estas:


----------



## magito (Abr 5, 2009)

gracias..me sirvio estab fallando en una bobada..


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 15, 2010)

conecta el CI 7447 asi:

*VAN AL DISPLAY *(poniendo en medio resistencias de entre 330Óhmios a 3K)
pin 13-12-11-10-9-15-14 en ABCDEFG del display en el orden q*UE* escribi respectivamente. T*E *adjunto un esquema de las patas del display (con las patas de 4774 bajate el datasheet..no tendras problemas)

*ENTRADAS*


sort02 dijo:


> al momento de que con el dipswith le ponga 0 se tiene que mostrar 0 en el display y asi sucesivamente al ponerle 1 le tiene q*UE* aparecer 1 le pongo 5 aparece 5 y asi hasta el 9



van directamente a vcc o a gnd (sin resistencias en medio)
pin 7 : q 0 (bit menos significativo) 
pin 1 : q 1
pin 2 : q 2
pin 6 : q 3 (bit más significativo)

*OTROS*
pin 5 y 3 : vcc (directamente)

*VCC y GND*
pin 16 : vcc
pin 8 : gnd


*TIPS*
t*E* aconsejo usar un display ANODO COMUN..ya q*UE* es perfectamente compatible con 7447 (mientras q*UE* para el catodo comun tnedras q*UE* negar primeramente las salidas del CI)...y no olvides q*UE* para q*UE* el displayy no se t*E* queme debes colocar resistencias de entre 330 Ohmios a 3.3K (yo uso 1k) y conectar las patitas 3 y 8 dl display mediante resistencias de 680 óhmios a Vcc...para tener buena iluminacion y no correr el peligro de dañar el display


----------



## appleblack (Abr 22, 2011)

interesante me saco de dudas


----------

